# I need to know which nonstick pans are the best?



## Nocturnal (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm looking for either a 10 or 12" nonstick pan.

I picked up a 8" SS All-Clad frying pan today.  I know I know, I'm a newbie, and I tried to fry some eggs in it and got them all stuck.

I want nonstick just mainly for eggs.  Please help me out.

I was looking at Emerilware's 10" nonstick skillet.  The pan itself has got nothing but rave reviews at Amazon.com however almost every site that stocks the pan, is out of stock!

Are the Emerilware line of nonstick pans that damn good?

What about All-Clad's LTD nonstick line?  Are they any good?  Please advise!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't know anything about All Clad, but I do know I love my hard anodized aluminum pans.  Completely non-stick, you can use metal utensils, and they clean like a dream.

 Barbara


----------



## Robt (Jul 5, 2004)

The trick to frying eggs will make almost any skillet/ fry pan work.

For your 8" add at least a table spoon of your frying oil of choice.  When it is hot enought to suit you,  swirel the oil around the pan and a bit and up the sides,  pour off all that excess oil.  Now fry the egg fairly quickly.  On the plate,  you're done.

I watched a Mexican fry cook make breakfast eggs for just short of a million eggs and never break an over easy or stick any.

I too have the allclad nonstick and have abandoned it because it won't work for my wife.  She is one who wants to use no oil or less on every thing.  The trouble is that the type of non stick will clog / coat up and be non-non stick if you use too little oil with any higher heat.

I now use Callephone Comerical Non-Stick for my two n/s skillets.  They were around 50 bucks for the pair and are over a year into what seems to be a long life.

my$.02


----------



## thier1754 (Jul 6, 2004)

I remember Martin Yan always saying, "Hot pan, cold oil, foods won't stick."  In other words, you heat the pan and then add the fat just before you add the food you're frying.  I would really recommend you try it! It works.


----------



## SouthBeach_Cook (Jul 13, 2004)

Go Kitchen-Aid.

At the places I've worked, when it came to breakfast and making either eggs to pancakes to crepes...we always used non-stick pans.  Why?  Well, imagine having a busy morning and you have to fry eggs after eggs.  Why would you choose to risk your eggs getting stuck on the pan if it might not be hot enough?  

But like stated above, yes, you can work with SS pans if you are not a beginner.  But if I were you I'd check out Kitchen-Aid non stick pans.  They seem to be very good at a reasonable price.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2004)

If the only thing you will be using your non-stick pans for is eggs then just buy the most inexpensive non stick pan you can find. The pans eventually lose their non-stickiness so what that happens you can just trash the pan and buy a new one. 

If you will be using it for more than just eggs (i.e. your every day cooking), well I have Calphalon and I am very happy with them. If I were to do it all over again though (and some day I will) I will get all SS cookware and maybe just one non stick.


----------



## Russell (Aug 25, 2004)

*blah*

i use calphalon tephlon coated pans


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

Check the department and cookware stores in your area - Calphalon has an "omelette pan" set of their commercial non-stick anodized that went on sale right before they came out with their new "Calphalon-One" anodized non-stick line that has an 8" and a 10" non-stick pan for $40. It's less expensive than the Emerilware (8"-$30, 10"-$50, 12"- $70) and I think it's probably just as good. It's a "while supplies last" offering.

Here is a site where you can see what I'm talking about: http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...ndecaStartServlet?Ntk=all&Nty=1&Ntt=calphalon


----------

